

Bitcoin network surpasses 3 PH/s - jafaku
http://blockchain.info/charts/hash-rate

======
joezydeco
Didn't we just see headlines 3 days ago about crossing over the 2 PH/sec mark?
Holy crap.

------
jadeddrag
The Chinese are switching on their new lower-powered ASIC mining rigs.

